# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  The Best French Links

## Friendy

This is a thread for posting your favourite French links. I've already posted mine, but I'll do it once again.  http://french.about.com

----------


## MasterAdmin

Well, I personally prefer something rather specific. That site is good but it's like giving a link to an encyclopedia and saying go study some French. Post 'deep links' please.

----------


## Friendy

RFI –Radio France Internationale has some material for learning French.  http://www.rfi.fr/fichiers/langue_francaise/index.asp 
They have a free audio French course (with transcript and notes for each lesson).   http://www.rfi.fr/fichiers/langue_fr...is/60cours.asp You can either download the files or listen to them on-line (the files are in ram format). It's considered a business course but I think it can be interesting for those who have no relation to business too. It's about the adventures of an American girl who goes to France for a training session. 
There's also slowly read news with exercises that check your understanding. http://www.rfi.fr/fichiers/langue_fr...ais_facile.asp

----------


## ballroomdancer

J'ai

----------


## babotchka

Well, I know this site : www.infrance.ru, where there is information about France and french language, but it will be useful only if you speak russian !!! (that's why for the moment I haven't looked at it very deeply...)

----------


## ballroomdancer

An interesting way to learn French with video tapes and textbook is the "French in Action" video tapes, and the "Dans un quartier de Paris" CDROM offered by:  http://www.learner.org/resources/browse ... ield2.y=14

----------

Subjonctif and [url=http://french.about.com/library/weekly/aa011901e.htm]ne expl

----------

http://gallica.bnf.fr/
Gallica propose un acc

----------


## tien'_ot_dyerev'yev

Priviet, on this site, you can find news in seven languages :  French, Russian, English, German, Italian, Spanish, Portuguese. 
It's a TV Station, located in France, devoted to international and multilingual news broadcasting.  http://www.euronews.net/create_html.php?page=home 
You have politics, sports, culture, interviews.  
The main interest is that you can find the same articles both written and spoken in videos, so if you lose a spoken word or sentence, you can catch it again by reading the text. Then you can whether listen to the audio without reading or read the text and pronounce it yourself, or whatever you choose.  
Another interest is that it's all about news, many of them international, which means many of the subjects are already known by you in your own language, giving you some clues to fill the gaps. 
I hope this link will be useful for you.  
Stephane*

----------

